# Digital Photography Artwork Using the Human Body..Awesome and Beautiful



## Ozarkgal (Jan 25, 2014)

If you aren't familiar with Cecelia Webber's art work, please check out her website.  She incorporates human bodies in her artwork of flowers and birds.  Stunning and imaginative...enjoy!

When you get to the website click on each picture to enlarge it and study closely to see the body parts that make up the picture.  Here is an example:

http://store.ceceliawebber.com/


----------



## That Guy (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow!  Fascinating.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 26, 2014)

Bumping this up..posted it later last night and thought it was really neat.  I am always impressed by imagination and creativity out of the ordinary.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh yeah way cool! I love what people are doing, digital art wise.

She's like the Busby Berkeley of digital artists.


----------



## Ina (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks Ozarkagal, great site, I send my hubby a link. He's on line in his study, while I play with my Kindle as I move around the cabin.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 27, 2014)

*Amazing OG thanks*


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 27, 2014)

Photoshopped!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 27, 2014)

Don't know the technical scheme of it, just thought it was imaginative.  I assumed the artist took pictures of various posed figures and parts, and incorporated them into a flower theme..Is photoshop the program she used? Maybe.  Cool to look at?  Definitely.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 27, 2014)

I was just kidding. One of the more common reactions on the Internet to any photo that is slightly out of the ordinary is, "Photoshopped!"

Of course photos such as these are manipulated, and Photoshop is indeed one of the programs used to do that. I was just being a wiseguy.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 27, 2014)




----------

